# Cichlid stays at the top sometime sideways



## Talsier (Dec 1, 2010)

I have over 800 gallons in tanks, though I've had many fish, this is my first Cichlid, so I am a beginner in that aspect. I just recently bought a couple of Cichlids and put them in a 10 gallon temporary quarantine tank. they've been in there for about 4 days, and the larger tank I will put them in is 55 gallon. One is just fine, but the other (Red Zebra African Cichlid, Metriaclima estherae) is staying in the top corner, and is sometimes moving around very little but at a 45 degree angle. I know fish well enough to know something is wrong, but I can't find information on this condition. the temperature is 80.5, KH is 11, ph is 8.2. As I said, the other cichlid is acting like a champ. I feel this one displaying these symptoms won't last too long if I don't do something about it. Any help from experts on these little guys?


----------



## Talsier (Dec 1, 2010)

As I entered, I noticed a little aggression from the Cichlid that was doing fine. I made a Plexiglas separator in the middle of the tank and added an additional filter so both sides would be getting filtration adequately. The one that stayed at the top has now gone into his cave, and comes out from time to time as the other one tries to find a way to get to the other side. Now my question is: When I move them into the large tank, will they exhibit the same behavior as they did when I didn't have them seperated? And, when I add more Cichlids to the large tank, will I have major problems? They were in a tank with many other cichlids when I bought them and didn't seem to have this problem.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Africans somehow seem to "hide" under the surface when they are unable to defend a territory below. It's the sign of too much aggression and the lurking fish is under unacceptable stress.

They like to be crowded and kept in large groups. So what will happen next depends on who else is in the tank. If it is just those two, yes the problem will continue. Are they both estherae?

I usually like to add six at a time to an established tank so "attack the newcomer" is spread among a large number of individuals.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

Odd, I have the same thing happening to a new tank occupant.

It's in my 125gallon tank.
newcomer: 4" Yellow Lab, was boss in little tank at LFS

I have lots of other mbuna in the tank, including other labs, 2 roughly his size.

He's acting quite skittish, and not only at 45Ã‚Â° angles but also 90Ã‚Â°!

An unusual feature is he seems to have a darker vein running between his eyes; I didn't see this when he was at the store so I'm sure it's just developed.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

*when I add more Cichlids to the large tank, will I have major problems?*

Maybe yes, or no.
Really depends on how "settled" your tanks mob are.
Because of all the interbreeding, it is getting harder than ever to judge who will get along with who.
Fish that should be terrors are subjugated by fish whose profile states they are mild.
Adding new fish is just like a new kid showing up on a middle school yard.
All could go well, or not.
If a whole busload of new kids arrived, the chances that any one of them being targeted lessens.
With Mbuna, the meek don`t get on well and only inherit a hiding space at the top of the tank.


----------

